# Gills and Bills guide service LLC



## Cbrashear (Mar 1, 2016)

Slow bite today 7/29/16
30 trout 1 flounder 
Capt. Conlon Brashear 
3378026480









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

